# the best looking 200sx or sentra youve seen



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

whats the best looking b14 youve seen,mine would have to be the custom orange 200sx


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

thats a little too "rice" IMO. i personally liked that chameleon-painted custom 200sx from the mossy performance meet. it had integra typeR headlights, body kit, nsx side vents and a few other things. looked very nice. sorry i dont have any pics tho, if someone else was there and took pictures, could you please post.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Is that an SE or SE-R???What year is that? How much horsepower you running? Looks great...what all mods you have??


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

i guarente that it has nothing under the hood.. all show no go.. all useless "air vents, spoilers" etc etc... when it only works when your goign 100mph +... like they say, does an airplane take off at 35MPh?


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

What kind of wheels are on that 200SX?

This is it for me:








I love that body kit. Even though it's $1200 I'm getting it someday......


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've seen this before, I like it. You can see a bit more info here: http://b14nissan.org/shawn.html

I've seen the back end too, he has custom oval tail lights and that's the only part of the car I don't like. The interior is awesome BTW. It might be riced out and probably slow too, but you gotta realize that it's a show car, and he probably has a ton of awards to back it up. As for the comments about the vents and spoiler. I hope ou realize that on a FWD vehicle, a rear spoiler does nothing. I like spoilers as long as people don't go crazy and turn it into a satellite magnet. I also have the Z3 fenders like him, I think they look pretty damn sweet.

once again there's a fine line between rice and nice and I think this car is still on the nice side of the scale


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

both cars are nice man. but to be honest. you can find all these kits and lights on ebay. that guy got huge paycheck..kinda ricey. i like it but its not the best looking 200sx.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the orange 200sx = RICE. this pic should go on "what's the riciest thing you have seen recently" post. on the otherhand i love the wheels on the sentra.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *whats the best looking b14 youve seen,mine would have to be the custom orange 200sx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's pretty ricey... but at least it's cleanly done. 

What front bumper is that? Anyone have any rear pics? I'm curious to see what the rear looks like... it's supposed to have corvette tails on it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: the best looking 200sx or sentra youve seen*



Yosho said:


> *It's pretty ricey... but at least it's cleanly done.
> 
> What front bumper is that? Anyone have any rear pics? I'm curious to see what the rear looks like... it's supposed to have corvette tails on it. *


that's the extrme front. I've seen pics of the back but I don't know where to find them. the corvette tails are cleanly done, but they're too big and ugly.


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Vivid 200: you think the orange is ricier compared to the chamelion one at the mossy show???

There are some hot 200sx's out there, I personally like Matt4nissans
http://www.b14nissan.org/CarPics/MattA/1.jpg

A link to my car is below. I dont think it is the hottest one out there, but I am going for the sleeper look. I am not really into show cars but I definitly appreciate them to the fullest. http://www.b14nissan.org/MarkM.html

Have a good one!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i like the cheap custom light weight look


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

dude, get a grille!!!!!!


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *dude, get a grille!!!!!! *



yea dude i can see thru your.........lol


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the grill is in my room somewhere...besides its more airflow for the radiator j/k


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Okay, I like the front lights/grill on that silver car. Any tips/tricks/advice anyone can give me on how exactly to pull that off? What parts are needed...etc. etc.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

What do you think of mine??????


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Will that fit up to a 99 Sentra? Looks good, but too much chrome in the center for my personal taste


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

BLKSentraSE-l said:


> *Okay, I like the front lights/grill on that silver car. Any tips/tricks/advice anyone can give me on how exactly to pull that off? What parts are needed...etc. etc. *


The grille is stock for a 95-97 Sentra or 200SX. The lights are those projector ones....those are smoked though. There are probably alot of people that sell them since I see alot of cars with them. I've also seen plenty of them on ebay for around $150.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

OK the grill is not stock and the projectors are not smoked.

but nice try!!!


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Which silver car are you talking about.....the Sentra i posted?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Overlooked, BLKSentraSE-l and Jaggrey are talking about the Silver car on the first page, the one that Jaggrey posted, and not yours...

I love that Orange one. Its the best one Ive ever seen. I didnt think a 200sx could look so sweet.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Overlooked, BLKSentraSE-l and Jaggrey are talking about the Silver car on the first page, the one that Jaggrey posted, and not yours...
> 
> I love that Orange one. Its the best one Ive ever seen. I didnt think a 200sx could look so sweet. *


Exactly. But nice try Overlooked!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, it's not exactly smoked. Smoke is like those altezzas that say they're dark but when you see them, they're really just an ugly shade of chrome. The orange car was lucky enough to get the stealth black projectors/corners.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All of the cars with pics posted are very sweet. Many of man hours go into customizing these cars. You guys get hella respect from me. Also to some of you who think they are all rice. Common guys, your preseption of rice is totally beyond me. Think about how much time, energy, and money went into these cars. Its the way they want their rides to look. Some people always talk about originality, but lets be honest. How original can you be when there are only so many aftermarket parts being produced. Diferent stokes for diferent folks i guess.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree with Nostrodomas. To ask such a LOADED question is kinda rediculous. That's like asking, "who is the prettiest girl in show biz today?" Everyone is going to have their own perception of who is pretty and who isn't. It's the same with our cars. You may not like Shawn's Orange 200SX, but obviously someone does. Everyone shouldn't be so quick to criticize another board member's hard work, especially someone who hasn't been on the board that long. Have a little tact when talking to the people here. 

Oh yeah.....does anyone know how to spell anymore?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*[email protected]#$#@$% Spelling!*

JK I have to give alot of respect to any one who has done the mods alone.... It is so hard to come accross a car where every mod for the most part is instaled and done by the persone who owns the car...... i am proud to say that i make most of the stuff for my car and have altererd alot of the stuff on it to make me happy at the time i did it..... i waisted alot of money before most of the aftermarket stuff was availible for our cars by testing my own stuff. BUT I HAVE DONE ALL THE WORK with help from few..... I have learned alot and am learing to apreciate the fact that it has already been done and to think that what you are doing right now it Cutt of the edge is frivelous and has been done before in one way or the other..... Make whatever you do reflect you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

It has to be this one:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...what is.....er....was that?


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i like the silver one juss dontlike the front bumper....everythig else looks good though


----------



## DropD (Oct 12, 2002)

andre said:


> *LOL...what is.....er....was that? *


It's from SCC, they took a perfectly fine 2001 SE and "stripped" it. The car was running in the 14s with no performance mods (beside no exhaust and no intake filter).


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like mine the best


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

DropD said:


> *It has to be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the clean body lines, they flow together so nicely, theres my vote


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

its a bad picture, but i thought this was the best one ive ever seen. the only thing i didnt like was the hood scoops, otherwise, it was flawless.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *its a bad picture, but i thought this was the best one ive ever seen. the only thing i didnt like was the hood scoops, otherwise, it was flawless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice, but I don't like the hood vents or the Honda front end.

Nice work though....


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I like the green one I wanna see some mor of it


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

DropD said:


> *It's from SCC, they took a perfectly fine 2001 SE and "stripped" it. The car was running in the 14s with no performance mods (beside no exhaust and no intake filter). *


I had a feeling thats what it was...er...was.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *i love the clean body lines, they flow together so nicely, theres my vote *


what if it rains?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *what if it rains?  *


you just put the top up...er...on...er....whatever........


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

to answer whoever asked what wheels were on the silver car, they are volk te-37's. i like all the cars pictured except i don't like the extreme front end at all. is it just me or does the chamelion(sp) car look just like the orange car except for the front conversion, interior colors were changed, and the hood scoop and hood vents swapped places. check out my car on my website listed in my sig.


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

Boromir said:


> *what if it rains?  *




come on... it's not like you don't own a raincoat or an umbrella...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Hottest Sentra*

Dudes all your Sentras look great man! That purple one with the chameleon paint looked hot as hell. And so does that orange one. Man...I'm crying here seeing those car. It just makes a Sentra owner proud. The might be riced out, but hey chicks love the ricers!


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

B14Drifter said:


> *come on... it's not like you don't own a raincoat or an umbrella... *


???? and what about the interior of your car? lol


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey 1CLNB14, what body kit is that on that car? It's pretty sweet... I'd like to have it on my 200


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Honestly, I dont like the orange car at all, and I'm not a fan of the grey one. The volk wheels are nice, but the gun metal color looks crappy. If the TE 37s were in white, they would look nice, but the grey car gets kudos anyway for the high performance wheel factor  . The orange car is ridiculous . Custom spoilers are just plain stupid. The Fast and the Furious was paid for by companies like Ractive, Eurolite, etc. They know nothing about real performance, just ricey b.s. Worthless fiberglass and urethane are all over on this car. It looks like something that should be in batman or back to the future(that's not a good thing ). A forest green sentra or 200sx (paint code ds2) with a factory nose mask, 98 sentra grill, and a factory spoiler looks better in my opinion, and it only costs around 100 for the nose mask. The paint is bright and unique, but not obnoxious. The mask gives the car a rally style, and actually protects the front end from rocks, dirt, sand, and pavement. Changing the wheels can definetly help, but remember: get 15 inch wheels, and chrome is just plain extra weight. Go for the VOLKs if you can. If you don't know what it's like to go rallying in a Sentra, you should take all that crap off your car and go see what you're missing. They're actually a great car to get started in. Please..... don't waste your money on turning a great first rally car into a rice burning noise blasting eyesore. I apologize to everyone that really puts the time in and likes this type of car, but cars only look fast if they really are fast. All the paint, plastic, and lights in the world can't change that. Stock looks the best!!!!!! Go take some money from the kids that buy body kits and 18 inch chrome wheels.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok...if you want a good performance car then you can get that car in this post(the white one), that has the hood gone, the doors gone, and barely all of the chassis ripped off, and without a grill in the front. Wait don't stop there Take off the seats hood, aircondition, airbags, horn, and all the unecessary stuff. That stuff just adds extra weight to the car. Get good wheels and then fully mod up the GA16 with light weight cold air intakes turbo charger, ECU, timing, reforged pistons, better fuel injection, more batteries...then you'll surely have a 10 Sentra. Thats a real performance car.

Our goal as non-rice people is to make a car that is all show AND all go, but still you gotta remember that these cars are most likely show cars and I think they probably have a lot of trophies to cancel out the riceness. Also not to mention that the CHICKS LOVE RICE CARS!!!  

Ricers are the people who put stuff into their car without knowing what the hell they getting into. Like they put on a clear corners for the looks, and don't know the legal issues on it or they put on 19' rims on their cars just for looks and have no clue about the tire size or what they mean and how it effects the speedo!!!!!!. Those are the real rice people in this world!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

See, what I was saying was a 200sx or a Sentra is a good looking car to begin with! Body kits destroy the good lines the cars have! A new front end is lower to the pavement and looks unbalanced in almost every case! (Trust me, it's true) Big spoilers just don't do it for me..... Simple factory style ones... or the erebruni bow wing (I admit it, it's cool )are the stuff. Ground kits never help the lines to me. I prefer a mostly stock car in appearance.... z3 fenders might be cool though... The white car is nowhere road legal, completely unrealistic, and a joke. It was in an article that made fun of large chrome wheels, body kits, and all show and no go. They tore the car apart because some kid blew all his money on huge chrome wheels and a body kit and was constantly getting beat in races. Anyway, back to the looks, I like stock looks!! Sleepers are the the way to go for me! I honestly wouldn't change much! Leave good enough alone! This board is about what you think is the best looking car, and I still say DS2 paint, nose mask, 98 grill, factory spoiler. It's the best that Nissan offered on all the b14s.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

True True...we all have our opinions...I think the orange one is great and the chameleon purple one would be great without the hood scoop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

anyone said I was riced out after spending 2000+ on making my car look liked that orange one would be getting some jay and silent bob treatment from me (how many people want to kick some ass) .. Naw, but comon' though seriously guys. Those cars are tight. How can you call *those* rice. Dude, I don't see any Low flying airplane lights (winshield washer lights) matched with some different color glowing fuzzy dice; do you?  Since when did rice go from what it used to be (horribly done cheap crap) to spending 1000's and *still* getting called ricers.. The fast 'n the furious ruined people on what they thought was, "hot and not." You can't just hate cars b/c they look like "They should be on the fast and furious.. and since everyone hates that so do I." Go against the grain (like the orange, chameleon, green, silver, and heck.. even the white .. er.... thing?)  I think all of them deserve great respect for changing it to have it what they want it to be. In the end it is all about what you think about your own car that matters. If everyone else likes it is just an added bonus. So to all those guys who own those cars -- you get my respect.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *1996 Sentra GXE, 17' Konig Ziege wheels, Red Calipers, 35% Tinted Windows, Flip Trunk, Indiglos in Trunk, Black lights under Dash. I live my life a quarter mile at a time! *


Hey UNISH, on your homepage is that the most recent pic of your car? I'd like to see how 35% tint looks like.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I also feel that less is more...I prefer a clean, simple looking sentra to an overdone one. However, there are lots of sentras with kits etc. that look great to me...just as long as the body doesn't look too agressive....like its gonna eat someone.


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I like mine  
Will like it even more after 17" Konig Tantrums.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I think all 200sx's are unique in thier own way, cause you don't see one every stoplight, like you do a civic!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I think all 200sx's are unique in thier own way, cause you don't see one every stoplight, like you do a civic!!! *


i totally agree.. and how many people do you see out there with a modded sentra.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i totally agree.. and how many people do you see out there with a modded sentra. *


I know, my car turns a ton of heads just b/c it's the only nice lookin sentra that you see around here. The only other sentra that I know around here that actually has sumthing is my friend cameron. he has a 98GXE with altezzas, exhaust, and a 55 shot of ZEX. I got a chance to feel the power of the Zex


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*35% Tints*

Lol...yeah, Jaggery, man that is the most recent picture of my car on the website....Those are actually 35% tints. Well in theory I haven't actually measured the tinting level, thats what the guy told me at the place I did my tinting. I even have the receipt if you guys don't believe me...it says 35%

35% is like on the very borderline of the tinting law in the state of N.Y!!. It's only 5% higher than 30% so you might not see a great big of a difference between 30 and 35% (not to mention it all depends on the angle you see it at, and the amount of light refracting and reflecting from the tints...engineering bullshit). 

Also I want to apologize to Kenix, I didn't mean, in any way,  to express or imply ricing. I actually said that cars like that always gets the attention of the girls so you guys are actually lucky...hell if looks determined if you were a ricer then I'd be a ricer too with my 17' rims!! And absolutlely no performance (not even the ghetto filter trick)

I always thought a ricer was someone who put 19' tires on their sentras without knowing the speedo changes or someone who put like a 50 shot of Nos in their sentra not knowing what a shot really means(this is what I believe a ricer is)!!!! 

If you guys wanna see my sentra check out my webpage
http://longisland.poly.edu/~schack01
This page includes...(My Sentra), (My bros Accord), and my Cuzins(Celica). 

NOTE:!!!The links don't work to the rest of the pics yet, but I'll get them fixed really soon(sorry about this)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LaRon said:


> *Hey 1CLNB14, what body kit is that on that car? It's pretty sweet... I'd like to have it on my 200  *


It's the VIS Omega.


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


>


Hot damn that looks sooo nice!!!!!!


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Smahatma said:


> *Hot damn that looks sooo nice!!!!!! *


I'd love to do that to my car. $1200 last time I looked around for it.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

MarkSR20 said:


> *Vivid 200: you think the orange is ricier compared to the chamelion one at the mossy show???
> 
> There are some hot 200sx's out there, I personally like Matt4nissans
> http://www.b14nissan.org/CarPics/MattA/1.jpg
> ...


i think your car look real good...if you dont got a nice body kit thats ok cause most people wont be able to keep up to look at it that much


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I think all 200sx's are unique in thier own way, cause you don't see one every stoplight, like you do a civic!!! *


Well,
I see sentras all the time, and a 200sx here and there. But I never see an ounce of modification. No rims, no rice, no nothing. Unless they are all motor or ICE people...

Seth


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

I think you've misunderstood his statement about seeing civics at every red light. He's giving reference to "modded civics" because everyone buys a civic and mods it........ the most popular and used modded car, so he's saying a modded 200sx is nice to see something different.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

He's right!!!


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

where can I find the hameleon-painted custom 200sx from the mossy performance meet. it had integra typeR headlights, body kit, nsx side vents and a few other things. 

I would REALLY like to know!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go back a couple pages in this thread, and you should see it.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

why would you want a Honda Front end on a NIssan? ... thats just plain wierd .. you end up looking like the rest of the HONDA's ..... that chameleon one ... ... ah well its cleanly done .. but ... thats just as bad as them Honda owners trying to look like Nissans, toyotas, BMW's .. .etc ... its just not right ... stay within the family ....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

He's right, a silvia front ent, or even a R33 or R34 front would look way killa on our cars, than a Integra girly looking front end.


----------



## UrbN (May 28, 2002)

This is Matt from the sr20forums, his name is Matt4Nissan


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i love that car....what kit is that....not to fond of the front bumper but damn that thing is clean as hell....GREAT JOB


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Check my sig for all (well as many as iI could find) available B14 parts with pictures.
If you don`t see. its a stillen sero bumper and a GTR kit all around. Plus painted halos and stealth sides.

Seth


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Check my sig for all (well as many as iI could find) available B14 parts with pictures.
> If you don`t see. its a stillen sero bumper and a GTR kit all around. Plus painted halos and stealth sides.
> 
> Seth *


 How much is that GTR kit? Where can you get it from? I've seen an Erebuni kit online that looks very similar.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

My 98 Sentra SE is / was pretty dope!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn man that's how it goes. you get so far along with your car and then somethin fucks it up. as for where to get the gtr kit...stillen still sells it i think. i keep tellin people that the erebuni and stillen kit is made by the same people but no one believes me. erebuni still sells the old gtr bumper like i have on my car, where as stillen has the new style like matt has. if u just want the rear,front, and sides...you are looking at $900 plus shipping. matt told me a good place to look though www.groupbuycenter.com


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeah!*

They are the same except for 1 thing ($)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey AZ_TURBOSE, what the hell happened to you ride man? Someone smash into you? Or was it your fault? It was very sweet. Almost sleeperish, except that huge apex sticker. Its so sad to see any nissan in wreckage.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Here's the deal on that GTR kit. Its sold three places. Stillen, Erebuni, and Mexico. It was a dealer option in Mexico. So Erebuni and Stillen imported it. Personally I think it is the only B14 body kit that 'compliments' the car's jellybean style. The rest are all edgy, although some people like that look. Try mexican junkyards for pieces or just buy one new.

Seth


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

A guy pulled out infront of me. I couldnt stop or react in time to avoid. He got cited. He has no insurance. I get shafted!

The car did not have the stickers at the time of the accident. I went back to the sleeper status. Should have left them on.... maybe he would have seen me!


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *damn man that's how it goes. you get so far along with your car and then somethin fucks it up. as for where to get the gtr kit...stillen still sells it i think. i keep tellin people that the erebuni and stillen kit is made by the same people but no one believes me. erebuni still sells the old gtr bumper like i have on my car, where as stillen has the new style like matt has. if u just want the rear,front, and sides...you are looking at $900 plus shipping. matt told me a good place to look though www.groupbuycenter.com *


Yea I thought the kit was Erebuni when I 1st saw it, but others said it was the GTR kit. I've seen it for $8-900, $1200 with the fender flares (which does it for me...I have to have those fender flares)


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I still think the orange one is greatest!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> *A guy pulled out infront of me. I couldnt stop or react in time to avoid. *


man, that almost happend to me today, I was going down I-4 and some ass in a Z28 pulled his front end into my lane. thank god there was no one in the lane on the opposing side. I pulled my car to the sharp right and corrected myself and I missed him by a few inches (at first I thought we scratched). I would swear, I just about maneuvered into the shape of his front end to avoid him (I was going about 50). If it weren't for my suspension setup, my car wouldn't have been able to react to such a turn, the body definately held firm. My front end would have looked exactly like that pic above.

[/end of my little story]


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I like the Mossy one. He has a lot of time into the bodywork on it. I like how my car looks. Took me a long time to be able to say that. The kit on my car (except for the front bumper.) is the GTR kit, made by a manufacturer in Mexico. I purchased mine through Erebuni. Actually like Katana said through a group buy. The reason I like the kit so much is, it's URETHANE. It bends. I can't speak for any of the other cars posted but my exterior wasn't worked over until the motor was. Although bolt on's aren't cutting it so I'm saving for boost now.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *I like the Mossy one. He has a lot of time into the bodywork on it. I like how my car looks. Took me a long time to be able to say that. The kit on my car (except for the front bumper.) is the GTR kit, made by a manufacturer in Mexico. I purchased mine through Erebuni. Actually like Katana said through a group buy. The reason I like the kit so much is, it's URETHANE. It bends. I can't speak for any of the other cars posted but my exterior wasn't worked over until the motor was. Although bolt on's aren't cutting it so I'm saving for boost now. *


 How much??


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I gotta agree that orange car is mega-rice. I would assume that owners of the '90s Sentra-based 200SX's would only put wings on the cars for looks, since 

a) most of the wings I see are not designed properly to produce downforce at all 
b) even if they were, they would not do so below 100+ mph
c) there's not much need for rear-end downforce on a front-wheel-drive car!

I agree that the right spoiler can really enhance a car's appearance, whereas they can also be tacky and ridiculous if not done right. But especially with FWD, they are only for looks.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

How much for what? 

I agree about the rear spoiler. Thats why I had mine shaved off.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Come on...stop hating on these guys that have all show cars. I'm sure they have trophies to backup their car. Anyways I for one do not believe that a person who spends that much on a car is considered rice. The people who get noismakers that reduce hp, get NOS and have no idea what the hell they doing or what NOS does...is a true true ricer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *Come on...stop hating on these guys that have all show cars. I'm sure they have trophies to backup their car. Anyways I for one do not believe that a person who spends that much on a car is considered rice. The people who get noismakers that reduce hp, get NOS and have no idea what the hell they doing or what NOS does...is a true true ricer!!!!!!!! *


Who's hating? I don't care if you spend $1,000,000 on your car. It can still be ricey. A lot of the cars that I've seen are all looks. If that's your thing they more power to you, but be ready for the comments. And it's Nitrous, NOS is a brand.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
it all depends if you say 'nitrous', 'N-2-0', 'N-0-S' or the ever classic 'nahhs'. (We all just love that last one.)

Seth


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *
> 
> a) most of the wings I see are not designed properly to produce downforce at all
> b) even if they were, they would not do so below 100+ mph
> ...



Spoilers are are not only for downforce and looks. As a vehicle's speed increases, the air behind the car becomes turbulent due to the shape(the sudden drop past the end of the trunk) of most vehicles. This turbulence will cause the vehicle to shake a bit a higher speeds. A spoiler will deflect air out further out behind the vehicle to reduce the effects of the tubulent air and give the vehicle a smoother ride. A good example of a spoiler used in this capacity(primarily to cut turbulence not to produce downforce) is the VW 1.8T Beetle--surprising enough, it makes a difference even with the car's bulbous shape and its FWD setup.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *Who's hating? I don't care if you spend $1,000,000 on your car. It can still be ricey. A lot of the cars that I've seen are all looks. If that's your thing they more power to you, but be ready for the comments. And it's Nitrous, NOS is a brand. *


Yo...as a matter of fact a car that is all looks is not rice. A car can be all looks and all go and still be rice. First off...please define to me your meaning of a ricer. And second...NOS----nitrous its all the same thing!! Come on people give me a little break here..I'm not a perfect human being!! You know No2 Nosssss, n2o is di nitrous oxide I think...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Personally to me all show and no go, can be rice. Especially if you're trying to make your car look like a race car. Everybody has their own opinion, but mine is always right.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

On the subject of a spoiler deflecting the airlow out further behind the car, I can see some types of spoilers accomplishing that, such as this style on my s12:









But I'm afraid I don't see how a wing design which allows airflow under the wing would have this effect.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

First off...you guys have to read up on Bernoulli's principle of lift and drag. type it onto Then you guys can understand the dynamics of the wing. Just any search engine and they will give you the answer. Heres a little on it...

Air ALWAYS goes from high pressure to low pressure. How do you thinks airplanes fly? When you have a wing on an airplane, the bottom part of the wing is a high pressure zone...and since air always wants to go from high to low pressure it pushes the airplane up. On your car...the wing is on the back. The Drag force pointing opposite your velocity vector. So a wing hardly has any effect on the drag force, its main applications are for lift force(pointing up) and the gravity force(pointing down).


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Wings ands spoilers on the rear of cars are not in the shape of an airplane's wing(top diagram.) Such a wing generates lift due to the difference in relative pressure above and below the wing.

Wings and spoilers on the rear of cars work by deflecting air upward which results in downward and rearward forces(second diagram.) Race wings that are tilted at a very sharp angle create a great deal of downforce but also a lot of drag. This is why true racing wings are adjustable--so people can adjust the angle to provide maximum downforce with acceptable drag.

Very small spoilers(fourth diagram) provide very little downforce, but act primarily to deflect the air up enough(even with air passing under the wing) so that the air becomes turbulent much farther behind the car.

Why does air become turbulent? As the car moves forward, a vacuum is created direcly behind it. Air rushes in from above, below, and the sides to occupy this space. These air currents collide and become turbulent. A well engineered spoiler can deflect the air enough to smooth out this airflow and stabilize the car at high speeds. 

What UNISH25 said applies to the vehicle itself. The shape of the car causes the air to flow much faster over the top than down below. This creates a pressure difference which results in an overall lifting force on the vehicle. In many high performance sports cars such as the Porsche 911, ground effects packages counteract this lifting force by creating a vacuum under the vehicle that hold it to the ground at high speeds. Our cars lack this feature which is why many of us experience some "lightness" as we reach top speed.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

That was very nicely done. I was beginning to think that the Japanese going to school 7 days a week really didn't payoff. But now I know there was a reason they put wings on the back  DUH!


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Here's a study in real-life effects of airflow for ya: I was once driving my 88 S12 (late '80s RWD 200SX/Silvia with pop-up headlights) on Interstate 77 in West Virginia at approx. 115 mph. The sun was setting and I turned the headlights on. As soon as the lights popped up, the sudden change in airflow made the front end of the car feel very light, in fact it felt like the nose was lifting off the road and I was losing steering feel! Scared the hell out of me, I backed off quick. So anybody with retractable headlights don't put them up at speeds over 100mph. There doesn't seem to be a problem going that fast when they are already up, I think it was the sudden change in front end airflow which caused this experience.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Damn dogg, you almost flew.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, retract the flaps


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

That's why they put the little wing on the back of the Audi TT's after the first year model production.

-verno


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

APHEX!!!! Yo thanks a lot, I knew I took electrical engineering for some reason, mechanics is a whole different ball park for me. I tried to explain it as good as I could though. Anyways, guys if you read what he wrote then thats the whole deal about wings, drag force, lift and stuff! Good job APHEX!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Honestly, spending money that is all show and no go only makes sense to me if it makes the car more comfortable. A new shift knob is worthless if it doesn't give you better feel. Carbon hoods might take off around 20 pounds, but wouldn't moving the battery to the trunk give the same effect on handling for much less? Who really thinks that a mismatched hood looks cool? Wheels are another category that can get ridiculous. Big 17 or 18 inch wheels on our cars make the ride incredibly rough since there isn't enough rubber left to absorb vibration. My personal opinion of rice would be something that has lower or the same performance without more comfort. Just to let you guys know... Speed channel recently had the GT-4 Class race in ohio, and guess what cars won the first three positions? 200sx! But anyway, rice is the idea of buying interior paint, carbon simulated parts, anything by ractive or eurolite, altezzas, wings(none of the GT-4 cars had them!), or seat belt pads. Body kits really push the boundaries of what can be called rice. They add weight, don't increase performance, and can be easily damaged(kits look like shit!). But hey, no one really cares about performance when it comes to looks.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree about the CF hoods, cost too much and dont match just to drop 20 lbs (at most). Why not just try the Subway diet like Jared did... Or just get a midget to drive your car. now THAT is weight reduction.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I agree with Jereski about the ricey huge wheels, CF hoods, etc., everything but the shifter knob. I can see putting a custom shifter knob on a car strictly for looks, even if it is the same design as the original, maybe a different color, but feels the same. Now I would hate to see someone put on a shifter knob and actually make it feel worse. This can happen. When I decided to put a new shifter knob in my S12, I went with Ichibahn because they were the only guys making stuff in orange. I wanted to go with orange highlights in my black interior to match the orange instrument panel. The first Ichibahn shifter I tried looked great, but felt like crap, it was too loose on the shaft and it actually lengthened the already-long S12 shifter:










I took that shifter back and went with a different style, this one orange billet aluminum with a CF insert:








I was able to get this knob cinched down tight, it feels great and sits is sits lower on the shaft than even the original knob, the shifter has been effectively shortened. I also put on a matching Ichibahn shifter boot, black leather with orange stitching. 
I love the way this looks, and it does happen to feel and work better than the original.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey guys im sure youve probably never seen one of these around. I live in the UK on a USAF base. The car is called an Almera its mine nothing done appart from 17s. Basicaly it looks just like to the 200SX but its a hatch back. It uses the SR20DE engine. Im gona get the drift kit for it but not the rear bumper cause i dont think it will fit. Any opinions would be helpfull cause i need to be sure that the kit will go on. How does the front bumper fit on to a 200SX?

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera.jpg?bcSh4.9Ay_.NCAQ6


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i dont agree with the last few posts about rice. i mean yeah i hate altezza's and giant wings...but anything that actually makes your car look better is cool. some cars with the big wings actually look good(ex: supras and rx-7's). i have alot of cosmetic mods but they work. this is my daily driver...whats the point of going fast if you just look like everyting else. now when i get my 2nd car as a racer...yeah little if no cosmetic mods will be done to it. on the shift knob note....i got my momo combat leather/carbon fiber knob and the feel was so much better than stock.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jereski said:


> *Honestly, spending money that is all show and no go only makes sense to me if it makes the car more comfortable. A new shift knob is worthless if it doesn't give you better feel. Carbon hoods might take off around 20 pounds, but wouldn't moving the battery to the trunk give the same effect on handling for much less? Who really thinks that a mismatched hood looks cool? Wheels are another category that can get ridiculous. Big 17 or 18 inch wheels on our cars make the ride incredibly rough since there isn't enough rubber left to absorb vibration. My personal opinion of rice would be something that has lower or the same performance without more comfort. Just to let you guys know... Speed channel recently had the GT-4 Class race in ohio, and guess what cars won the first three positions? 200sx! But anyway, rice is the idea of buying interior paint, carbon simulated parts, anything by ractive or eurolite, altezzas, wings(none of the GT-4 cars had them!), or seat belt pads. Body kits really push the boundaries of what can be called rice. They add weight, don't increase performance, and can be easily damaged(kits look like shit!). But hey, no one really cares about performance when it comes to looks. *



Honestly, I could care less about what your OPINION on what makes a car "rice"
This thread has strayed so far off topic, it should be closed.
Man, I really wish people would just do what they like and not care so much about how other people mod their car.
and for the record, I think the "mismatched" carbon fiber hood on my white car looks really nice.......


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

True...True. I totally Agree with you!!! Girls love ricing! Not racing!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Honestly, I could care less about what your OPINION on what makes a car "rice"
> This thread has strayed so far off topic, it should be closed.
> Man, I really wish people would just do what they like and not care so much about how other people mod their car.
> and for the record, I think the "mismatched" carbon fiber hood on my white car looks really nice....... *


AAAAAAAAAAAAMEN!!!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

agree w/u 100% 1cln. do what u like....even if u get made fun of..hey if u like it. i like the midmatched carbon hood. if you dont like it then get it painted. but whats the point of spending $600 if everyone thinks its a stock hood. if making your car looks nice is ricing then i guess im a ricer. i would rather ride in a car that looks good and clean rather than a rust bucket pos that is a rocket. some do cosmetic first, some do go fast first. dont knock on the people who do one or the other or in a different order than u think they should.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I was looking at the newest issue of HCI magazine and they had a poster of this sweeet orange RSX w/ a black carbon fiber hood it looked great. But I'm biased cause I like orange. My black interior has lots of orange highlights.
I think a lot of the hostility towards ricers comes from guys that have put lots of time and effort into their performance and they run into kids that have slapped on a wing and a bodykit and have an attitude like they think they're all that. And since Civics are so dominant in numbers it's human nature not to like them. If it was Sentras there'd be a bunch of people that hated Sentras, but not on this list.
My view is this. If you don't like the car, express your dislike by blowing their doors off. If you can't do that, go back to work!!\


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I love 1cln ride!*

Mabey I am biased since I have been credited to doing some of the work BUT/ His car ties in all the elements that make a great ride/Clean(inside and out), Style, Progressive, Show, Sound, goals for speed. Honestly it is much easier to take a 5-10 year old clean car into a wrencher shop and have them work out a sponsership with goals of performance, than to have an old POS that looks like shit and it would take more bondo than performace mods would alow to make it respectable on the street. He has a great plant to work from and is intergrating race styling into his 1.6. Most of his stuff is interchangeable with a DET or Fmax and you cant shit on the fact that he has spent his money where it counts in his mind....... I cant waite to see the faces in a couple years when the swap is done and he goes blasting past them on the freeway or track.... I will laugh my ass off!!!!!!!

Much respect.....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *rust bucket pos that is a rocket*



Hey, that describes my first car......without the rocket part!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

haha mine too. 85 s-10 w/more rust and scratches than paint. but i miss that truck


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Katana, there is a point to spending $600 on a hood that is carbon and then painting it to match stock. The lighter carbon hood helps to remove weight from the heavy front end of a b14. Not only does removing weight improve handling, but acceleration, top speed, and gas mileage. Many of the hoods are not DOT approved, and because of this, if they aren't painted, cops will use it as a reason to bust your ass. Research sentra.net or nissanperformancemag.com and you'll find out that I speak the truth. Like I said before, check out the GT-4 class 200sx's and the sentras. These are real performance cars, and they look like it. Hood scoops are nowhere to be seen, as are big spoilers.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Do you people even believe in staying On topic? Geez, if you want to start a what's rice, and what's not thread go ahead. Leave this one alone.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I think if you look you'll see that most every thread that goes as long as this one has ends up straying off topic. It's the nature of the beast in a forum format site, not just this one but all of them.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

That's when the moderator steps in, hopefully.

-verno


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *I think if you look you'll see that most every thread that goes as long as this one has ends up straying off topic. It's the nature of the beast in a forum format site, not just this one but all of them. *


I disagree. The sr20deforum stays on topic. If it strays we're on it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

So did we ever find out WHAT the best 200sx ever seen actually IS?!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *So did we ever find out WHAT the best 200sx ever seen actually IS?!  *


Thats like asking who the best person in the world is. We will never reach a consensus.


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

i think the tightest sentra or 200sx... is the one that YOU MAKE for you. you know the car that you been workin' on, spending your sweat and time on it. saving your money, doing one piece at a time, working toward the goal. thats my take on this ricer equals this.. bull. holla
-rob


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Neil said:


> *Thats like asking who the best person in the world is. We will never reach a consensus. *


 That's easy. ME!


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *That's easy. ME!  *


 lol


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*The best 200sx*

Everyone has a mental picture in their head of what they want their 200 to look like, I'm pretty sure Matt4Nissan had a picture in his head of what his 200 would look like before he hooked it up, as we all do. Everyone is gonna take the best 200sx we have seen, regardless of what it looks like, and twist a bit of your own flavor into making your car look just as good. Until then we will never come to a conclusion. 
Just my .02 Food Stamps!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey matt, i dont know about the moderators stepping in and keeping things on topic on the sr20 forum. remember when i tried to sell my extra copy of grand theft auto vice city? remember what that turned into? you reminded me to say what console its for but all ya buddy eric did was piss me off even more and add fuel to the fire of all those others who were slamming me for trying to sell my game for what i paid for it even after i tried to sell it for retail. yeah that forum is good, but since then i havent been back too much bc that just really pissed me off. as far as the best looking sentra/200....matter of taste. i perosnally like that green one in the new issue of NPM. 400hp and it looks good. as far as over all looks....id say matt's car or this silver se w/a gtr kit i saw on the sr20de forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

So, the reason I went off the topic was to explain a question that someone posted...... call me stupid, but I think that is the purpose of a message board, to answer questions and inform people. If not, then I'm sorry for clearing something up. As always, sleeper looks are the best in my opinion!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I put in Mike Kojima's blue 200sx as the best looking. Think about it, it's got everything. It's clean, it has the best N/A engine ANYONE's ever going to build. And with the suspension it's got , it would hand you your ass. Plus the car's a SoloII winner. What more do you need? A carpet queen? Come on.

-verno


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

verno-dub said:


> *I put in Mike Kojima's blue 200sx as the best looking. Think about it, it's got everything. It's clean, it has the best N/A engine ANYONE's ever going to build.*


I think you're exaggerrating just a bit on that. Andreas Miko built a N/A motor with more power, and that's just in the US. Some of the Toda NA SR's are ridiculous.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

You got a link to Andreas Miko's engine? I know Toda's engine's with that kind of horsepower is not "streetable". I was refering to something that can do all.-verno


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You can check on http://www.sr20deforum.com he posted the info on there about it. He did 199.9hp And the motor wasn't fully tuned. He's also going to be building a new NA motor that he's shooting for well over 200hp. And that's to the wheels.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Yaozah! I gotta check it out. thanks.-verno


----------



## MarkSR20 (Sep 17, 2002)

Mike Kojima has a Blue 200sx??? I thought that was a green one? I want to see pics of it. Sounds like an awesome car!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jereski said:


> *Katana, there is a point to spending $600 on a hood that is carbon and then painting it to match stock. The lighter carbon hood helps to remove weight from the heavy front end of a b14. Not only does removing weight improve handling, but acceleration, top speed, and gas mileage. Many of the hoods are not DOT approved, and because of this, if they aren't painted, cops will use it as a reason to bust your ass. Research sentra.net or nissanperformancemag.com and you'll find out that I speak the truth. Like I said before, check out the GT-4 class 200sx's and the sentras. These are real performance cars, and they look like it. Hood scoops are nowhere to be seen, as are big spoilers. *


Well, come back when you have some 12 sec. time slips, or some pics of YOUR car.
People are quick to judge, but can't back up their own words. 
I've never said my car was fast or even quick. I'm building it the way I want to build it, and that involved doing most of the cosmetic stuff first. Why would I want to throw out a perfectly good running GA motor, that is still under warrenty? Just to have a fast car now? I'm a patient person, who can wait for that. In the meantime, I will be bringing home the show trophies.

Mike, thanks for the props. your help has really helped me get where I am today. If we keep it up, we will both have really sic cars.


Well, to keep on the topic, and I know that there are other REALLY nice cars out there, I still say MINE IS THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

MarkSR20 said:


> *Mike Kojima has a Blue 200sx??? I thought that was a green one? I want to see pics of it. Sounds like an awesome car! *


My goof, I thought it was blue .-scu


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Just wanted everyone to know, that while I really like my car, I do realize that there are other B14's out there that are just as nice, and even nicer  

here is a pretty nice one...


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That is nice, Sean. Original yet tasteful. You managed to put together lights, bodykit, grille and rims so it looks original without that discombobulated look that so many custom imports have. Y'know, from that angle it looks slightly BMW-ish.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i just realized the stillen grill makes the front look like a saab


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i must say that is prolly one of the better lookin 200sx's i have seen...that one and the grey/silver one are mychoices...oh yea and the j t autostyles one..i think its yellow...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *That is nice, Sean. Original yet tasteful. You managed to put together lights, bodykit, grille and rims so it looks original without that discombobulated look that so many custom imports have. Y'know, from that angle it looks slightly BMW-ish. *



That one is not mine.

I have a white one. I posted a pic a couple pages back...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *i just realized the stillen grill makes the front look like a saab *


You're 100% right. 

Seth


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry that I can't put a picture in of my car... as of right now, my mac won't let me put it in the web page, but soon it will be posted. 1CLNB??? I don't race my car on a quarter mile track... that takes no talent and is all based on the car itself. When I talk of racing performance, it's rally racing, and that requires a well balanced car that can handle all roads and conditions. My class is essentially stock, so there has been little done to my car. I can assure you that I will never be getting a timeslip from a quarter mile. There's just better things to do than go straight. Back to the looks, I just picked up a spoiler that someone took off an old 200sx, and am going to paint it to match and install it, anybody else out there like the stock one? It was only about $50 total with shipping. Hopefully everything goes well. Oh yeah, did everyone hear about Nis-Knacks? if anyone has their EL faceplates, I would love them!!! My lights burned out in my dash, so I was going to replace everything at once.... they look cool, but Nis Knacks shut down operations... maybe for good..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well then, if you are building a rally car, why do you come into a thread about the best looking 200SX/Sentra, and berate people for building thier car the way they want to?
While I do respect all forms of autosports, rally racing being one of my favorites, it is really low of you to put down people who do drag race. For your information, it does take some skill to set up and run on the 1/4 mile......

another nice B14, but the pic is a little messed up 










Mods, PLEASE close this thread........


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

uh...if drag racing takes no skills...then how did i knock 2/10ths off of my time just by changing my driving style and shift points? if someone builds a car they expect to run 10's or any other specific time, but they are not a good driver, then there is no way in hell it will run the specified time.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Just wanted everyone to know, that while I really like my car, I do realize that there are other B14's out there that are just as nice, and even nicer
> 
> here is a pretty nice one...
> 
> ...


DAMN I LUV the GTR kit --If only it wasnt so hard to get.... 

ANd I havent rallyed or quarter miled so Im not gonna comment on the argument but I def. know that its not the car that makes time its the driver....

U can put me behind the wheel of World Record setting monster and Id prob. put it to shame at the end of the strip or lap just cuz I would have no idea how to handle it......

AND YEAH IM MAN ENUFF TO ADMIT THIS--so there  ...lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its not hard to get man...just contact erebuni for that version of it..or stillen for the new version of it which the only change is the front bumper like matt's


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

*best 200sx*

I think that the 200sx that is this months feature is one of the best also. It has the looks in and out and also has the power to support it. I saw this car in D.C. and it looks much better in person. You can tell the guy put a lot of time in it and he kept it clean and still looking sleeper.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *its not hard to get man...just contact erebuni for that version of it..or stillen for the new version of it which the only change is the front bumper like matt's *


I wish it were cheaper. $1200?? Sigh.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

my favorite sentra is mine of course 
its pretty beat up on the outside cause the previous owner didnt take good care of it but its still runs strong.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey! You can't run Spoon sport/ honda rims on your car. That's like kissing your sister....it's just wrong! 

Ah, im just messing with ya . I really dig Black wheels. Nice.

-verno


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

well, there not actually from spoon, theyre rotas.
since theyre knock-offs, its not blasphmeous


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rota's are 



Very nice for the price....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *I wish it were cheaper. $1200?? Sigh. *


Actually, Erebuni still sells the old kit complete. I've heard of other companies on the net sellin em cheaper, somewhere on the board but I can't remember. If you really want it, do a search. The kit just stopped production earlier this year, so there's plenty left to go around.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

email [email protected] for the best price on a gtr kit

he was doing a group buy on groupbuycenter.com and quoted me $225 for the sides and $250 for the rear..so i guess the front would be $250 too...i dunno i didnt ask bc i already have the front. he said whenever i am ready to order, just email him back. he doesn't have the hookup on just the gtr kit, it is all erebuni products.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i think the spoon wheels are actually produced by another wheel company. it might be rotas... they just have spoon on 'em i think


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Actually, Erebuni still sells the old kit complete. I've heard of other companies on the net sellin em cheaper, somewhere on the board but I can't remember. If you really want it, do a search. The kit just stopped production earlier this year, so there's plenty left to go around. *


Nooooo....they stopped production?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Spoon wheels*



V i V i D 200sx said:


> *i think the spoon wheels are actually produced by another wheel company. it might be rotas... they just have spoon on 'em i think *


They are produced by a company called Regamaster. There are no distinctive markings on the outside of the wheels.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

cool


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

pkrSE-R said:


> *well, there not actually from spoon, theyre rotas.
> since theyre knock-offs, its not blasphmeous *


I know they are Rota's. I just like to give a ribbing every now and then. . I notice that Rota makes a lot of good looking knock offs of Famous japanese Honda tuners like, Spoon, and Mugen. With Honda hating being popular with the bandwagoners all around the world, that alone keeps me from getting some.

Though I do like to say that a set of flat black Spoon Sports Wheels are the dogs danglers  . I wouldnt mind getting a set.

-verno


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Those black rims do look sweet. I've always like black ones, partly because you don't see them too often. How do you guys thing black rims similar to those would look on my car?










I was thinking it might look funny because of the silver on the lower part of the car..kind of a black-silver-black effect, might make the car look like some kind of twisted Oreo. Maybe I should stick with silver....a friend of mine from Club S12 has an 88 200SX SE V6 just like mine, and he has these rims on it:








I like it, what do you guys think?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was also curious to see what thoes rims would look like on your ride, so i tried them on.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Are those the black ones? They look like gunmetal...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thoes are gunmetal. I stole them from tirerack.com
Get me a good side pic of the rims you want to see on your car, and ill out them on for you.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

maybe this will help. since i dont have photoshop maybe some one else will add it to your car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok, everyone is talking about the outside, and it's obvious that I don't like much there, but what about the interior?
We keep talking about how the exterior looks, but what about the best looking interior? I like the gauges Nis-Knacks used to have, but they're gone, and momo race air leather knob and boot..... Dash kits anyone? there's quite a few, 
but I don't know if there's one I like, please post a picture! Also, as soon as I can post pictures, I'll put a picture of my stereo up, it's a double din JVC unit, and it fits perfectly in the factory opening. It works great, and looks a lot better than stock.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Okay, I like that. a lot. Definitely something to think about for the future...thanks Nostrodomas.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have the best looking interior.....*

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291716749


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wow, I've never seen your car. not many pics of the interior tho. I can't even see what's inside.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cant I see your interior without having to sign up with imagestation?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, I had to sign up


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jereski said:


> *Ok, everyone is talking about the outside, and it's obvious that I don't like much there, but what about the interior?
> We keep talking about how the exterior looks, but what about the best looking interior? I like the gauges Nis-Knacks used to have, but they're gone, and momo race air leather knob and boot..... Dash kits anyone? there's quite a few,
> but I don't know if there's one I like, please post a picture! Also, as soon as I can post pictures, I'll put a picture of my stereo up, it's a double din JVC unit, and it fits perfectly in the factory opening. It works great, and looks a lot better than stock. *


 Let's see, I don't have a dash kit (yet) but I have done some little stuff to the interior.
At first I started with the easy stuff (painted dash trim, door trim, speedo surround, and shifter surround). Then Mike made some custom carbon fiber stuff (ashtray, HVAC, and gauge bezel).
I've also picked up the Nis-Knacks EL HVAC panel in Aqua Ice.
I bought a 2 tone (white and black) leather steering wheel cover from Mossy Nissan. It looks pretty nice, but I have plans for an aftermarket steering wheel.
We also recovered the rear deck, trunk, trunk lid and the bandpass box in white vinyl.
I'm thinking about replacing all the carbon fiber stuff with a brushed aluminum kit in the future as well.
I have Razo pedles and shifter, as well as a black leather Momo boot. I hope to get an e-brake handle and boot very soon, and some Razo heal plates.
A year and a half back I picked up some NX2000 seats, but I replaced those with Corbeau Targa RS seats with 2 inch, 3 point harnesses.
I also have an extra gauge cluster and the blue intelliglow needle rings. I'm waiting until I get the reverse EL gauges before I install it.
Right now, I have a plain looking Pioneer headunit, but that will be swapped out for a Sony AV receiver, with a 7 inch widescreen moniter by next spring.
I also have a few other ideas that I'm keeping to myself


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*BEST LOOKING SENTRA*

How bout this one


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Here is a different look


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *True...True. I totally Agree with you!!! Girls love ricing! Not racing! *


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

cg_nismo said:


> *Here is a different look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: BEST LOOKING SENTRA*



cg_nismo said:


> *How bout this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad..

The wheels are not my style, and with all the shaving/molding going on, you would think they would of painted the sideview mirrors.
...and is that a stick on fuel door cover, or is it a conversion? If it is a conversion then mad props to you...but the stick on ones are not good....

Keep up the work, I'm sure it will only get better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

well the best ones by far are the clean look








and this








thats what i have... i have a stillen front lip and sideskirts, soon to be lowered. besides the best thing you can do to make ur car look good is engine work in my opinon.
btw my car is black.
p.s. does anyone have any good pictures of chris allen's 400+hp 200.. his car is sooo dope


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *well the best ones by far are the clean look
> [i have a stillen front lip and sideskirts, soon to be lowered. besides the best thing you can do to make ur car look good is engine work in my opinon.
> btw my car is black.
> p.s. does anyone have any good pictures of chris allen's 400+hp 200.. his car is sooo dope *



You're right...that is your opinion......

While I do agree that those are really nice, clean cars...visually, they do nothing for me.

Oh and no, I do not have a pic of his car  sorry....


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

just wondering, do you know how much the stillen front/side skirts are? are they easy to put on? thanks


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Get them from Summit, they are the exact same thing, only cheaper.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I loved mine but i don't think it's one of the best looking


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sigh...
If only I coudl get a GTR bumper too...(theres a blue one for sale in the classifieds, but I just did all this grinding to get my fogs/drivings to fit the stock one).
Sigh...

Seth


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

WOW!
that blue one looks cool!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

*A DIFFERENT LOOK.....*


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I never caught on to why people like twisting the plate. Moving it makews sense, like in our cars if it was just higher it would be 'better', but twisting it?

Seth


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

there was a purple 200sx a while back with s2000 tailights. it was dope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: A DIFFERENT LOOK.....*



cg_nismo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

What else would he have used on there? Stocks would look like butt with all those other mods.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

What do U guys think abut that style wing ?? How would it fit my look??










I think a version that didnt come up as high would be perfect....


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

runik said:


> *What else would he have used on there? Stocks would look like butt with all those other mods. *


i would have used the se-l tailights. it's red/clear.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050, that one is too tall IMHO


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

The blue one would have been the shit, if it had white wheels. Wing is a lil too tall.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i actually like the tall wings on the 200 and sentra because it doesn't make the back look as tall and chunky..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*No spoiler*

Wingless is the ONLY way to go!


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i like the altezzas a lot too..so much better than the stock ones...if only somebody sold clear/euro ones for the 200...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey MP...howd the shop tint your back window all the way to the top? did your car not have those teflon bubbles across the top of your back window?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *hey MP...howd the shop tint your back window all the way to the top? did your car not have those teflon bubbles across the top of your back window? *


Mine is tinted all the way to the top...

Wes, I'm putting a spoiler on mine. 
It was a tough choice, but for show purposes, it needed one.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Steve is a nice-looking spoiler anyway  .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Should we also name my front bumper?
It would only be fair.....


Just so everyone knows what we are talking about......

On Saturday, Sam and I took my body kit parts up to *beginshamelessplugalert* Tru Color Customs *endshamelessplugalert* to be painted. We noticed that the Erubuni GTR side skirts that I have are named. They were delivered to me with the following names. The drivers side is Nadia, and the passenger side is Bianca. So, we decided it was only fair to name the spoiler and the rear valance. The spoiler is Steve, and the valance is Hector.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so whats the front bumper's name?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *so whats the front bumper's name? *


I was thinking Javier.....


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey thats taken jk


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

*B14 GTR Kit*

Just FYI

www.airdesign.com.mx

You'll never find these at mexican junkyards, as people here hated that body kit and didn't sell, that's why dealers dropped it as an option.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

finally! someone who can back me up in saying that the gtr kit is made by a company in mexico. most believe that stillen designed and produced that kit and erebuni just did a knock off. nope same kit from the same company, just w/a different name. i still need to find a place that sells the sides and rear for cheap though...already have the front


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Should we also name my front bumper?*


I think it needs a name. It's your turn to pick a name, since I named the spoiler and Jamie named the rear lip  .


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

you can see clearly at airdesign mexico webpage that Stillen and Erubeni are official distributors, so both kits are exactly the same, made by airdesign mexico. 
I tried to contact them last year, they just said a rep would visit me, and never came


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I did a post a while back about mexican lucinos, and the factory option of the GTR. But you are right that they are impossibly rare.
But whats the deal? Can you order from that place (I assume with the peso exchange rate it shouldn't be too expensive, customs notwithstanding cuz NAFTA).

Seth


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

I can buy directly but only at retali price. The kit is not cheap somewhere around 6000 to 8000 pesos plus 15% VAT.

The exchange rate as of today is 10.65 pesos per US Dollar.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
$600 US is not expensive for a whole kit. Its the individual parts that I am worried about (bumpers, sills, etc.)

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just the front bumper cost me $700 including shipping, getting it put on, and paint.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *just the front bumper cost me $700 including shipping, getting it put on, and paint. *


That's all? My GTR kit plus Stillen front bumper, plus paint cost $2800.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *hey thats taken jk
> *


Ok, I'll pick another 


I know that the GTR is a MDM (Mexican Domestic Market ) kit that was distributed by $tillen and Erebuni. I picked up the skirts from Erebuni for a very good price. The inside of the skirts are stamped with a tiny Nissan logo, and there is some other stuff in Spanish.


Sam, I do believe that I came up with Hector as the name for the rear lip


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

I will be goingo to Mexico City next week and I'll be over there for a period of 15 days. So if somebody is interested I can go to Airdesign and ask for prices. Maybe I can set up a group buy. The only problem would be shipping prices.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

didnt you get your whole car painted though matt? i was reffering to just things relating to the bumper itself.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

No actually that was just the cost for the kit. The other things I had painted were at an extra charge. Good paint isn't cheap.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

oh sorry about that....i know about the paint thing. thats the reason im kind of sitting on my hands about getting the rest of the kit. the shop has to repaint my bumper anyway though. they didn't add the flex additives or whatever it is that keeps paint from cracking and flaking on urethane. i have huge spider web cracks all over my bumper. cant really see it unless you are up close though.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *No actually that was just the cost for the kit. The other things I had painted were at an extra charge. Good paint isn't cheap. *



I hear that! 
The estimate on my car was $3900.00, and that was getting a good deal! 
Oh, the paint would not be any OEM color though, and they would be molding/shaving a few things.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i know what you mean about the paint, the paint on my driver's side, front feels all rough and has gray specks everywhere...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*GRT front*

I would be interested in the original GTR front end, let me know if you do find a line on those pieces.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll keep you posted, I guess I will be in Airdesign's shop saturday the 25.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Pound for pound, the '99 Sentra SE-L stock is the best looking stock Sentra. Probably over the new Spec-V's, since the rear end's really do look like ass. Other than that, I have a natural affection for all Sentras.


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

better have alot of cake dough for a ride like that. It is pretty nice.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

*pics*

heres mine! the rims are off the pulsar serie sr-v autech version (see photo)


----------



## lighthouse (Sep 10, 2002)

*Pictures of my ride*

Here's a picture of my ride (Asian version of B14) in its facelifted form, for those who didn't catch it earlier in the "Timing" thread:


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

fsr20det, where did you get that front grille? how much was it? i like your ride, you just need to lose the metal rod antenna..


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

That chrome grille is the same we got in Mexico for the 2000 and 2001 Sentra Special Edition


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*FSR!*

LIKE the wings west skirts(HUH wonder where you got that idea?)LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: pics*



fsr20det said:


> *heres mine! the rims are off the pulsar serie sr-v autech version (see photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow ur car is nice as hell.. i take it you have xenon front and sides?.. well it looks really nice?... also love the paint job. how much did the rims run ya?.. also what size are the se-r rims.. i need bigger rims.. cuz i finally got my suspension on my car, and it needs bigger rims. 
nice car!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

A few questions on the 'facelift':
It looks like the same headlights as on the N15 and those have black trim on the inside. TO do a conversion would mean get those black headlights and this hood. Thats it (grille too). The side markers look the same. Also, are those fenders modified as far as the wheel well is concerned. Our are too big.

Seth


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the front bumper and side skirts










with this rear bumper










and these rims










this is basically what i plan for my car.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

fsr... how did you manage recon on that? it seems a little low.... but i think i see the sticker.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

Nothing looks as good as JDM look. Big wheels and kits do nothing but slow your car down. Speed never goes out of style.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nor does a good looking car wheels and kits either compliment speed...or are for people who just want to look good. i just wanted to look good and now i want speed.


----------



## lighthouse (Sep 10, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *A few questions on the 'facelift':
> It looks like the same headlights as on the N15 and those have black trim on the inside. TO do a conversion would mean get those black headlights and this hood. Thats it (grille too). The side markers look the same. Also, are those fenders modified as far as the wheel well is concerned. Our are too big.
> *


The Asian facelifted model is stock standard, as the way it looks.


----------



## ct200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

It's all personal preference, right?

I liked mine when I was into it:








but others might not.

It looks a lot different now that the bumper is all FUBAR because Town Fair Tire ran into a wall when they replaced a tire on one of my rims (not the ones in the pic, I had 17" Katana series 7s at the time...which I'm selling for CHEAP now - contact me). Also, the CT winter driving doesn't help the look of the car either.

But, as they say - beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Make your car look the way you want it...who cares what people say.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

nice one ct200sx!


----------



## Darthkissling (Oct 22, 2002)

that orange doesnt do it for me, but ive gotta respect anyone who mods their car in any way, as long as its origional, and not trendy. i like mine, i finally got rid of that ugly red centerpiece on the trunk 
























let me know what ya think


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I give props to all the cars posted I did not see one I did not like. Only a few accesories, such as vents wings, and graphics, but over all apperances were awsome. The thing you have to keep in mind is they were not HONDUHS, so they all kicked ass. By the way to see pics of my old car go to the March issue of NIssan Performance Magazine, I had the GA16DE feature for that month. The car has not looked like that for a long time though and I am currently working on a 98 SE-R.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Diggin' the gold rims.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

akk51: the grill is off of a 98 model, it was stock in 98
DOPE200sxSE:the front bumper is stillen, and the sides are wings west 94-97 2 door integra, se-r rims are 15"
nak1: i have a recon sticker but it was only for 17" rims i left the sticker on and did everything else. the drop is recon legal though

Katana200sx,DownWithRice: if what you say is true why do full-on race cars have huge rims and body kits? aero dynamics play a big part in speed and rims also have an impact on speed.i.e. the larger the higher the top speed, and with bigger rims you can run better tires, you ever tried finding auto-x tires in 13"?

aphex4000: thanks for the compliment
p.s. i know i bit the white se-l but its nicer then any skirts i can find for sentra's and i got them for $100, never painted try and beat that


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

im talkin about drag racing man. how many drag cars do you see w/big ass rims on the drive wheels? most all race cars have an aerodynamic package or you could call it a body kit. take the kits they make for street cars to a wind tunnel and see if they even help anything. prolly not unless its a mugen kit for a honda. i have a gtr kit on my car and 17" rims...i dont remember what i posted that you are commenting on, but just thought id tell you i have those things so no one thinks im one of those guys that bashes making a car look good. the side skirts on that car look like skirts from an extreme kit more than a ww kit.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

katana200sx i was just checkin out some pics of your car and noticed you had a maf adapter, i was just wondering where you relocated the air intake temperature sensor, if you have one, i left mine just hangin in front the filter but i want to relocate it and just want to get some ideas


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

mine is just hanging too...doesnt hurt anything


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: the best looking 200sx or sentra youve seen*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *that's the extrme front. I've seen pics of the back but I don't know where to find them. the corvette tails are cleanly done, but they're too big and ugly. *


 here's the back side of it http://www.streetweaponkits.com/cgi-bin/STRstore.cgi?user_action=detail&catalogno=20095-EX04


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i need some help on this one....ive seen for years people use cotton ball like material in their show set up. most commonly it is used like in the pic and sometimes used in the engine bay. WHY? is it to hide dirt or somethin? although w/that car looking to not be a daily driver i highly doubt that there is any dirt on it anywhere. can someone explain?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Cotton is for bitches...*

Seriously though, some shows award display points. Mainly lowrider type shows. I hate cotton, I think it's one of the most ignorant looking things at a car show. I saw a guy actually take and bring mulch and rocks put it all down, then drove his car on top of it.  A checkered flag would be a cool mat to be on, but cotton?!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

My vote for best looking 200sx. Nothing like show and go 
[email protected] mph 
FULL INTERIOR 
367HP 340FT-LBS @19PSI


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

what the hell makes it have 367 hp? i assume it's an se-r right? damn, i would do anything to have that much power in my 200...


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

akk51 said:


> *what the hell makes it have 367 hp? i assume it's an se-r right? damn, i would do anything to have that much power in my 200... *


INTERNALS:

Indiglo white face gauges
MOMO millenium steering wheel
MOMO shift knob
Apex-i 60mm boost gauge
Apex-i multi-checker
Autometer water temp. gauge
Blitz dual turbo timer
Greddy 60mm E.G.T
Greddy profec B boostcontroller
Greddy remote switching system
Pacesetter short shifter
Sony explod MP3 player

UNDER THE HOOD:
Turbonetics t3/t04e turbo
FMAX ceramic coated manifold
Ceramic coated downpipe
Ceramic coated turbine housing
Ceramic coated wastegate housing
HKS standard wastegate w/ 10lb spring
Greddy type-R blow-off valve
JWT cobra MAF sensor
JWT hi-flow fuel rail
JWT adj fuel regulator
JWT S3 cams
MSD 50lb/hr fuel injectors
MSD sci-l ignition box
MSD 2-step
Apex-i sylvia intercooler
Apex-i N1 muffler
Unorthodox underdrive pullies
ACT Xtreme pp
ACT street disc
Custom 2 1/2" intercooler piping
Custom 3" exhaust piping
Chromed valve cover



EXTERNAL:
Fiber images carbon fiber hood
VIS omega front bumper
Knis-knacks euro clear corners
Knis-knacks projector headlights
Eibach sportline springs
Stillen front strut bar


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

hey matt who's car is that? its pretty sweet. i agree w/you on the cotton issue...thats why i was askin about it...bc i dont think it really does anything for the car.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

His name is Insaneser he's on the SR board.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Very nice. I hope that when I get my bluebird swap, I will be able to make mine run in that neighborhood of hp. Do you get alot of traction problems? Anyway, like I said before, I can't stand those corvette tails. they're just to damn huge for the back of that car (reminds me of a horsefly  ). The cottonball thing is stupid indeed; they use it to give the car the appearence that it's doing an AWD burnout....as if....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sweet*

That is one bad ass 200. I can't wait to get my car boosted just looking at that FMIC. Too bad I prolly make half that power with my snail


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN!!! That car brings a little tear to my eye.....and nice big ol' sock in the gut!!! Too bad our little 1.6s will almost NEVER produce that much power.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really hope the cotton craze has ran it course....

Matt, that is one sweet 200SX.
The only thing that would hold it back in the shows are it's lack of interior/audio/video goodies. I do see that he has a Momo shift know and steering wheel.
In most of the shows I've entered, the cars are judged on a number of areas, with the motor/performance not being worth as many "points" as other modifacations. I don't know why this is, but that is what I've seen in the past.

I'm in no way hating on that car, it is a work of art, just adding another point of view.


----------



## Nissan Stallion (Mar 4, 2003)

*Pathetic MFKR*



Jereski said:


> *Honestly, I dont like the orange car at all, and I'm not a fan of the grey one. The volk wheels are nice, but the gun metal color looks crappy. If the TE 37s were in white, they would look nice, but the grey car gets kudos anyway for the high performance wheel factor  . The orange car is ridiculous . Custom spoilers are just plain stupid. The Fast and the Furious was paid for by companies like Ractive, Eurolite, etc. They know nothing about real performance, just ricey b.s. Worthless fiberglass and urethane are all over on this car. It looks like something that should be in batman or back to the future(that's not a good thing ). A forest green sentra or 200sx (paint code ds2) with a factory nose mask, 98 sentra grill, and a factory spoiler looks better in my opinion, and it only costs around 100 for the nose mask. The paint is bright and unique, but not obnoxious. The mask gives the car a rally style, and actually protects the front end from rocks, dirt, sand, and pavement. Changing the wheels can definetly help, but remember: get 15 inch wheels, and chrome is just plain extra weight. Go for the VOLKs if you can. If you don't know what it's like to go rallying in a Sentra, you should take all that crap off your car and go see what you're missing. They're actually a great car to get started in. Please..... don't waste your money on turning a great first rally car into a rice burning noise blasting eyesore. I apologize to everyone that really puts the time in and likes this type of car, but cars only look fast if they really are fast. All the paint, plastic, and lights in the world can't change that. Stock looks the best!!!!!! Go take some money from the kids that buy body kits and 18 inch chrome wheels. *


With all honesty, you are one stupid, pathetic MFKR. You OBVIOUSLY DIDNT READ Nostrodomas's post. BTW I know this is my first post, but I have been reading this forum for about 2 years now, and this fool's post just put my fist through the wall. How DARE you fking say that shit you ho. Don't you fking get it? IT’S THEIR STYLE! Don't EVER say that BS again! Please do me a favor and delete your account on this forum, it would benefit this forum greatly! You obviously have that "Domestic" and/or "JDM" car taste; if the guy was going for a JDM style, do you think he would have done all that to his car? Um, no, I didn’t think so. BTW, stock sentras/200sx’s between 95-99, look like ass. I know this because I have one myself. I've done rally, drag, and drift. It's all different. Whether you like getting down and dirty in Rally, going the speed of light in drifting, leaving a nice cloud behind you to suffocate the spectators in a drag, or impressing the hotties at car shows, it's all up to your perspective and what you like. Don't tell people what, or what not, to like. That's just ludicrous and demeaning. Let alone, crush their dignity, but make you look bad at the same time. There's sooooo many styles out there, and everyone has their own opinion and tastes. From Bling Bling, to rice, or JDM, to Rally. Some just need to take it a little slow and some need to do more. Like when you’re a JDM fan, no kits, no heavy blingin rims, get 15’s or 16’s, and no aftermarket spoiler, and spend a decent amount of money on a JDM engine and mods. If you're a Bling (show car) enthusiast, rice your shit up, put a lot of polished stuff in it, crazy paint, graphics, an ass load of name brand stickers, and tint jobs. You like Rally? Get a nice EVO 1-5 kit, a lot of lights, a sleek body kit, some graphics/decals here and there, lighten it up a lot (replace body with aluminum frame) or however you want; there’s many different ways. Then put in performance mods and all. There is also the in-betweener's, with both little rice and performance. You get a Jap Engine, lots of mods, cool lights and shit, wild rims (either Black, Hyper Black, Gunmetal, Silver, or White)(16's in front, 17's in the back), crazy body kits, decent but not so heavy Sound System, tight paintjob and graphics/decals. It’s really up to the person who owns the car. Ever heard the phrase “Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.” ??? About your objection to “Rice,” some people just like ricy, plain and simple. And about the spoiler, yeah some are ridiculous like Hondas/Sentras with the aluminum Razor wings that only work around 140+ MPH. But for some it’s just for looks. If someone REALLY likes stock, you don’t go for a damn sentra. For the Nissan people, you get a 350Z, 240sx or 300zx; If you happen to be a lucky one that put a lot of money into a Skyline to get it registered as a 240 in America, or happen to not be in America, you get a Skyline, either a GTS or GTR. If you are into Mitsubishi, get the new Lancer Evo, Eclipse, or 3000GT. For Mazda, get an RX7, RX8(are they out yet?), or Miata. For Toyota, get a Celica, MR2, or Supra(omg I want one, and a Skyline). I think you get my drift. These cars are all perfect examples of hot cars that do not need mods or anything at all. On a different note; did you seriously think that Hollywood was going to make everything in the movie Fast and The Furious “REALISITC?” Please… spare me the laughter. It’s a damn movie, it was made not only for us race and car enthusiasts, but for those who have no clue wtf a body kit or spoiler is. They just want to see a movie with NICE cars that THEY THINK are HOT. So please, take a moment and think before you go trashing others pride and joy, and don’t try to imply that everyone MUST like what you like. Thank you. 

-NS


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn bro take it personal why dont ya. he was just posting his opinion on somethin as you were too. no need to make personal attacks about anything. i mean i disagree w/somethinks he said but you dont have to jump his shit bc of it. you say he is jdm crazed bc he is all about performance....but have you seen the cars those crazy japanese put together? they have 500 hp, biggest wing on earth, 19" wheels...they drive around on the street what most people only show here in the states. those guys do what they want and mix it all together and dont give a fuck what anyone thinks. you are entitled to your own opinion, but please do not make personal attacks over someone's opinion about a car


----------



## Nissan Stallion (Mar 4, 2003)

yeah I know, it just pissed me off no one said anything to his post. yeah they have huge wings but thats because of the HP to speed that they have. Just like amrican domestic drag cars, they have wings the size of the USA, but thats because they have the HP and speed to fully utilize it. Sorry if you think I was attacking him but I wasnt, I was attacking his Trash-talk. :/


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

aiight man thats cool...honestly the reason i didnt comment on it was bc prolly it was late at night when i read it and didnt read it all bc it was so long. i mean hey...lots of people have the wrong idea of how to even rice out a car. i mean if ur gonna do it..do it right...dont put vtec badges and shit on. jus stick to your washer lights, kits, and fart cans. yeah yeah i know i have a kit but dont we all have some ricer in us? and anyway it looks good.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *hey MP...howd the shop tint your back window all the way to the top? did your car not have those teflon bubbles across the top of your back window? *



I didnt get the teflon bubbles either and they did it all one sheet.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

nah its not that my tint is buddling up....its that our cars...atleast my 200sx...came with about 3 or 4" of teflon bubbles across the top of the back glass. window tint will not stick to those bubbles.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

This is the best advice for finding rice!!!! If you look at a car ask yourself WOULD I DRIVE THAT CAR!!!and be truthfull... if you say hell no to yourself then you think its rice if you would its not!!!! and i garontee that nun of you wouldent drive any of the cars shown!!! sept maby the white umm... thing!! i know i would damm sure drive that orange one!!!and if its a GA16 with no hp to back up the looks in would go a HS turbo......p


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

OK, I'll weigh in on the whoe rice vs nice debate.To me, rice is someone who puts a 4" fart can on their well beaten honda civic and lowers it by heating the springs and thinks it's a race car! Any car which is done with good quality workmanship and in good taste,weather I like it or not doesn't deserve the name rice. Rice is a car with poorly done cosmetic mods that is mechanically stock except for things that make it obnoxious.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Without a doubt that is my favorite picture of a Sentra to date. The fact that it is mine is all the better. For the record that car is all go and no show. Big Brakes, Suspension done right, Engine with usable power, Quaife, Etc. The fact that I drive it at a roadcourse in the rain is what I think is cool. Dirty racecars are soo much cooler then a clean showcar.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I would drive my car or Matt's car clean or dirty before any race car. Correct me if I'm wrong?!?!?!?!?!?


http://www.importspeed-south.com/IDRC-081102/DSCN4945.jpg


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry here's the picture.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Maybe in the near future my car will be the green car above (not the teal one, the forrest green one). This summer is the suspension/coilover job. Big brakes are 4 weeks away (well I've had them for a few months now, but I only buy one part a month a caliper here, a rotor there, so soon my 'collection' will be complete.). As much as I would like an LSD, I doubt it will ever happen.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

id like to have my car...which is really just somethin that looks good...and a s13 w/a blacktop sr20det. my baby would be my daily driver, and the 240 would be my thursday and saturday night car.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey GSRMx!!!

Can you get me some links for the B13 Sentra aka: Tsuru from Mexico. Whwn I was in Cancun last year I seen so many I couldn't believe it. The Police even used B13 as their cars.

[email protected]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> *Dirty racecars are soo much cooler then a clean showcar.*


Thank you for your opinion, please come again....


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

heres something i got off of one of my video option's according the the video its a 1.6 turbo...it might be a ga16de but i think it might be an sr16 of some kind


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

^^Now that's what I'm talking about


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

98sr20ve said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

I'm just wondering...what kind of wheels are those in the rain picture?are they Panasports?They kind of look like Minilites.*


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i love the exhaust exiting out of the front bumper like on that car. if i ever went turbo thats prolly how id do it.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *I'm just wondering...what kind of wheels are those in the rain picture?are they Panasports?They kind of look like Minilites. *


i THINK those are his konig heliums.


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

those rims are yokohama advan rg's(R.G.= racing and gymkhana, similar to autocross), the koenigs and all the rest of the rims that look similar are all fakes/copies.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I think he is talking about my car. Those are my street wheels. Rota C8's in silver with a ton of brake dust on the front wheels.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

98sr20ve said:


> [ Dirty racecars are soo much cooler then a clean showcar.


Agreed.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

my 200sx with the ga16 in it is guna be my all out show car and ima get a 200sx with an sr20 to be my weekend racer


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats my plan too...but if these seals would quit breaking and tires and brakes quit wearing out i might be able to be on my way to a stictly strip car


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

well i would make my ga the racer but i would spend twice the money to do it with the (tranny swap,turbo,water injection,and soooooo many other things to do its cheeper just to buy an se-R..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

this comment goes back to the comment made to the person about the most riciest car hes ever seen post.. i didnt know there was one.. because i was just about to make one... damn.. everyone is stealing my ideas. well.. the best b14s ive ever seen would be the the white one with stillen front end, then the subaru blue with extreame front end( i hate that one) but they really dont make a nice front end aftermarket bumper.. so i am goin to stay with my stock one.. (99).. 
But the best sentra ive ever seen.. was three years ago.. i was at the KFC eating with a friend.. when i saw my first b15 sentra se-r spec V (pacific blue i think the color is) well back then that was before i even thought about sentras.. and then i bought my 99 after that.. NOT THINKING that for just 5 grand more.. i could have bought that one.. uuuhhhg.. well thats life.. Travis


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Just wanted everyone to know, that while I really like my car, I do realize that there are other B14's out there that are just as nice, and even nicer
> 
> here is a pretty nice one...
> 
> ...


Haha thats Sarah Forst's car of "ask Sarah" fame.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Matt4Nissan said:


> *I think you're exaggerrating just a bit on that. Andreas Miko built a N/A motor with more power, and that's just in the US. Some of the Toda NA SR's are ridiculous. *


Its still probably the fastast all around NA 200SX in the country, it can proably turn the fastest time around a road course of any NA street 200SX's.

My cars are about balanced performance, they do more than just go in a straight line, the brake and corner well also. The engine currently makes 176 whp, the suspension is right off of a SE-R cup car with slightly lower spring rates and the brakes are actualy better than an SE-R cup car due to the rules.

My new 2350cc motor should put the car on top of the NA hp heap again, as I am shooting for over 200 na hp and 170 ft lbs of torque.

The aero package is also better than a SE-R cup car due to rules as the car has front venturi tunnels, a bigger than legal front splitter and a bigger than legal rear wing.

Winning the inagural SCC ulitmate street car challange proves the car is one of the best in all around performance and looks.

It might not look as crazy as some show cars but it can at least back up its looks. All the stuff that might be called rice are actualy performance enhancing. If you look at my GTR front end you will notice that instead of just seeing the ground, you will find a carbon fiber internal splitter that guides the airflow up to the radiator, improving aerodynamics (most people the air just slams into the core support and goes under the car not helping with drag or lift) My carbon hood is vented to allow the air to exit so their is continuous air flow over the splitter to improve cooling and increase downforce.

There is a bellypan under the front end with two venturi tunnels on either side exiting into the wheel wells to reduce lift and crate low pressure under the nose. Infront of the nose, there is a flat section carbon splitter that helps channel the air up and over the nose. There is a true airfoil carbon rear wing that is adjustable for pitch and height with functional end plates

This is simular to but more radical than the stuff found on USTCC Touring cars or SE-R cup cars. On cup cars this stuff is typicaly good for a couple of seconds per lap and makes the car much more easy to drive.

Some of my friends tease me for having my car look ricey but When I tell them to look under the car, its not race car looking stuff, its the same sort of technology and fabrication quality found on real race cars.

I tell them they can call me a ricer when they can beat me!

Mike


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*PART I*

well.. im gonna have to get on Nissan Performance Mag now and ask her about something lol.. i should show you guys this letter i sent to Eurbani.. or how ever you spell it, and show you just how dumb these guys are... after seeing my fourth sentra b14 (four door) i realize just how dumb they really are there.. hold on.. ill get it for ya......................(To Be Continued) Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hmm.. i cant find it.. well anyways.. erebuni told me that they only make that kit that sarah has for the two doors and that it would get stuck on the four doors.. umm.. clearly they make this kit for the four door.. unless its just from Stillen that you can get the four door version? anyone know.. Travis


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *So did we ever find out WHAT the best 200sx ever seen actually IS?!  *


that would be mine heheeh jk best one ive seen that's clean and mean would be mark merliss's smurf se-r. all business man and definitely a clean car. ive seen that car in person and that car is just perfect! and also on the carbon fiber hood part, my cf hood looks really good with the copper pearl paint and it actually is a big difference in weight and functional.

Ben


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

^^^^^^^

dude... yours is pretty nice actually.. i dont like the omega front end.. but it looks good.. i like the color.. and the gun metal or opal.. which color rims are those? well anyways.. they look good.. im gonna be gettin rid of my enkies 5+ rims for cheep real soon for snow tires.. but i want those rims you have LOL they would look really good with my dark teal green color.. does anyone agree? 

Well anyways.. the best sentra for nowis gonna have to be sarahs.. or Mikes ga16de(T) untill someone has a better color than sarahs lol.. .. Travis


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

hey guys! i can't seem to post my picture somehow.... but here's the link to my car on cardomain.... what do you guys think?!?! opinions will be gladly appreciated.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/kuyaprax


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

thats a mad amount of custom work...nice!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

maybe this will work.. maybe not.. but its a try.. for ya bud.. 

it deserves to be displayed in here.. im guessing you took the Hundia front end and the monte carlo back end or a real skyline rear end.. this is NOW one of the COOLEST sentras ive ever seen!!! No F*CKING joke.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh yeah.. i forgot.. here is my alltime favorite.. BESIDES YOURS SARAH..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Its still probably the fastast all around NA 200SX in the country, it can proably turn the fastest time around a road course of any NA street 200SX's.
> 
> My cars are about balanced performance, they do more than just go in a straight line, the brake and corner well also. The engine currently makes 176 whp, the suspension is right off of a SE-R cup car with slightly lower spring rates and the brakes are actualy better than an SE-R cup car due to the rules.
> 
> ...


Here what it looks like, all the aero is fully functional and right off of a race car.

Mike


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Sick with it. Simply sick with it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Here what it looks like, all the aero is fully functional and right off of a race car.
> 
> Mike *


Here is a front view.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Back view, fully adjustable carbon wing with real airfoil shape, very functional.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Close up of Afterhours Automotives custom carbon splitter, grill and fiber images hood with molded in carbontrix scoop.

After hours also got the GTR bumper ripple free, fitting like a stock part and shaving the things for the fender flairs so it would look good with stock fenders. They also flush mounted the piaa 510 lights into the bumper so it looks factory.

They also did the belly pan held on with dzus fasterners, the carbon splitter behind the lower grill that diverts air into the radiator and makes more downforce and the twin venturi tunnels that dump into the front wheelwell. This car should stick more than a SE-R cup car at speed.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, I like it.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i was wondering whos car i took a pic of at the mossy show


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *i was wondering whos car i took a pic of at the mossy show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was before the splitter, it didnt get done in time and I somehow forgot to register for the show! I thought on-line was enough!

Mike


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *That was before the splitter, it didnt get done in time and I somehow forgot to register for the show! I thought on-line was enough!
> 
> Mike *


Rice, Rice, Rice, baby.......


HEHE, looking good Miike, nice to Know the 200 is still being worked on. Hats off on getting the GTR bumper to fit right, that was always my gripe was that it only looked right with the flares. What's the status on that 2.2 anyway?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

wes said:


> *Rice, Rice, Rice, baby.......
> 
> 
> HEHE, looking good Miike, nice to Know the 200 is still being worked on. Hats off on getting the GTR bumper to fit right, that was always my gripe was that it only looked right with the flares. What's the status on that 2.2 anyway? *


Crankis done, waiting on pistons.

Mike


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I want this NEXT GRILL PEICE!!!










one of my favoretts (dont look like the n15???) and despite the riceyness.. 











well.. can we turn this into the best looking 200sx/b14/n15 page?  Travis


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i was goin to say, never seens a sentra look like that...what models are those..the hatch back???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

W00t to the N15


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i like notanotherhondas at cardomain


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my car...DEF not the best looking...but its ok haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its a ricer lol jk tommy kinda like logan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> its a ricer lol jk tommy kinda like logan



i admit it...i am a recovering ricer...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i admit it...i am a recovering ricer...


Is there some type of rehab you had to go through. 

Hi. My name is Tim. I'm a rice-a-holic.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well tim...the first step is to overcome the denail....look at yourslef in the mirrir every morning and ask yourself....
"do i have more invested in looks than i do in speed?"

until you overcome the first step, your only worsening the disease....welcome tim...welcome to the other side


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Roflmao


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

most indefinatly.... dude.. :thumbup:


----------



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

thought id bring this one back. my old car is on page 16.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1) Holy, brought back from the dead batman! I dont even remember posting some of those pulsars. I still love the N15sss with the blue. (Ihate the rims) but LOVE the front of it that I didnt post pics of. 

2) Why the hell did you post that? lol. 

3) Not all people have the same layout of threads per page as you. I actually have a large amount of threads per page. Im only on page 7 from the last post. So really, the only thing youve done is bring back a thread that We almost forgot about. Anyways. Have a good one.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was going to be bringing it back up in a couple months.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DAMN, I WAS JUST ABOUT TO BUMP THIS THREAD!!!!!!!


not really


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> DAMN, I WAS JUST ABOUT TO BUMP THIS THREAD!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> not really


You made me come all the way here just for that!? I should bitch slap you.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

This is not a chat room

closed

Lew


----------

